# University of Sydney Data Science



## ndesai187 (Apr 13, 2019)

Hello,

I am an experienced software engineer with 10 years in Finacial Markets in various roles. Recently, I have been admitted to the University of Sydney's Master of Data Science program.

I would hugely appreciate if people can provide feedback on the Information Technology/Data Science Department at USyd.

Also, how are the job prospects graduating from USyd?

I attended their webinar and frankly, I was hugely disappointed. The information and studies presented during the webinar were all strangely from the USA. I would have liked if the presenter/professor could have spoken about USyd's ongoing research and projects.

My details:
1. Holds Australian PR
2. Also admitted to a similar program in the University of Washington at Seattle. I have recently got the Aussie PR so it will be still valid after - should I choose to go to the USA.
3. Last but important, I plan to settle in Australia.


----------

